# Building a new barn Metal or Wood siding?



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello everyone we are having a 24x32 barn built for the goats and I am really struggling to decided on doing metal siding or wood. They both have pros and cons. We live in a four season climate and it gets 100 degrees in the summer and down to 0 in the winter. Would like to know your thoughts and if we do wood should we paint or use a stain?
Thank you


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

From everything I've read goats can tolerate quite a wide range of temperatures as long as they have a three-sided shelter and adequate feed. We live in the midwest and have metal-sided shelters for our goats. Our only consideration has been cost in terms of choosing material when building our shelters, and direction of the opening when deciding placement. Definitely don't want north-facing openings to ensure maximum shelter in winter, and in our case we try not to face them west since that's where most of our "weather" comes from.

I'm no expert, but this has worked for us so far


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I use metal. My goats eat / chew on the wood. I end up applying sheet metal over the wood.


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

I should add, we put plywood along the inside walls to prevent them damaging the metal. About 3-4 feet high.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I had a metal shelter I have all season's in the high desert of central Oregon. For hot weather the metal held in the heat . I now have a great wood shelter the temp seems to stay pretty stable in it. Of course no winter yet. Here we put wood siding on everything.
So of course I'm going to say wood siding. Concrete siding is fantastic but expensive but lasts forever.. 😊 💚 🤣


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

I think we are going to do osb then metal siding over it. I know my goats will just chew up the wood and I will constantly have to paint or re stain. Metal will last a long time.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Just check the temp inside. Especially when it's really hot.
I put a fan in mine to push out the hot air . It worked great. 😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We had a wood one we built. It was fine but wood wears easier. They also didn't want to stay in it in the summer. We just took it down and put up a metal loafing shed (3 sides) and I love it. The air is able to circulate better, so far They don't mess with the metal, we may put up plywood if they do. This one is also 3x the size of their wood shelter. I feel like the metal will hold up longer.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I hope they like it. New shelters
are fun. Enjoy!!😊😊


----------

